# REMUS A3 / S3 Exhausts & Responders - Special Forum Members Price!



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.











Order Link
*https://www.x-ph.com/remus-2014-audi-quattro-s3-exhaust/*


The activation of the valve is carried out using the original actuator via the vehicle onboard electronics.

FEATURES

Aggressive racing sound
Shot blasted surface, 100% stainless steel
Performance increase, low back pressure
Light weight construction
Perfect shape and fitment
Handmade in Austria
36 months warranty
EEC homologation


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you shoot me a price. I live in canada, so both canada and US (Washington) shipping costs would be excellent.

Thanks!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

SilverBane said:


> Can you shoot me a price. I live in canada, so both canada and US (Washington) shipping costs would be excellent.
> 
> Thanks!


Check your inbox


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members price!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members price!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members price!


----------



## ICUdR (Mar 3, 2017)

*Overseas shipping*

Hi there, are you guys happy to post to Australia ?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

ICUdR said:


> Hi there, are you guys happy to post to Australia ?


Hello,
Yes we do ship to Australia ... Add item to your cart on our website and enter your shipping address for an accurate quote.
www.ExtremePowerHouse.com


----------



## ICUdR (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome, thanks.. 

What about the special price for forum members? Also, does it fit well in left hand drive cars? Aka the other side of the road 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AIK88 (Mar 16, 2017)

Can you pm the price for forum member please? Thank you


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

AIK88 said:


> Can you pm the price for forum member please? Thank you


pm sent


----------



## venoms3 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Remus Exhaust*

Hello,

Is that still going on?

John


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

venoms3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is that still going on?
> 
> John


Hi,
Message sent


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking for price shipped to Toronto, Canada or Niagara Falls, NY (14303).
To confirm this is the catback exhaust, not just the axleback, correct?
Thanks


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

reyoasian said:


> Looking for price shipped to Toronto, Canada or Niagara Falls, NY (14303).
> To confirm this is the catback exhaust, not just the axleback, correct?
> Thanks


Are you looking for catted midpipes or race?


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

ExtremePowerhouse - Mike said:


> Are you looking for catted midpipes or race?


non-catted please


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

reyoasian said:


> non-catted please


Message sent


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Golf R?

no really, I'm curious if the fit is the same.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

phospher5 said:


> Golf R?
> 
> no really, I'm curious if the fit is the same.


Hi,
Are you asking if this exhaust fits the Golf R? 
We do offer a REMUS exhaust for the Golf R


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Spring sale!


----------



## lastig21 (May 16, 2017)

*S3 SportExhaust*

Interested in the Sport (resonated) system for an Audi S3.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

lastig21 said:


> Interested in the Sport (resonated) system for an Audi S3.


pm sent


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## jitsracer (Jul 26, 2016)

*price*

Looking for price shipped to Toronto, Canada or Niagara Falls, NY (1430)

catted, is there a valved version? and a non valved version?
is there a price difference in the black tips vs the silver tips?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

jitsracer said:


> Looking for price shipped to Toronto, Canada or Niagara Falls, NY (1430)
> 
> catted, is there a valved version? and a non valved version?
> is there a price difference in the black tips vs the silver tips?


Hello,
Please click on the link in the first post. You can then select the different options and compare prices


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

would u sell just the tips?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon Codes Available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon Codes Available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## beflythis (Dec 11, 2017)

been eyeing this upgrade and it might be about time as APR can't seem to get their **** together with exhaust for the platform.
cost for a catback with black tips? tax season pulse promo perhaps?


----------

